# Prednisone - how long until normal?



## nwhiker (Jan 21, 2006)

My WGSD, Whitaker, had a pretty bad rash and the vet put him on pred. We are almost weaned off - just 1/2 pill and will be done in couple of days. He was on for a week.

The past couple of days he's urinated in the house on a rug. Poor guy. He has never had an accident before. I'll need to make sure I'm checking on him every couple of hours. 

How long will it take after the meds before his drinking/urination is back to normal? Has anyone every had a dog that didn't return to normal?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would think a week it should be out of the system enough that you won't have the peeing problem. 
Onyx peed(leaked) when she was on it. It smelled like maple syrup! 
I will never have a dog on it again if I can avoid it.


----------



## nwhiker (Jan 21, 2006)

onyx'girl said:


> I would think a week it should be out of the system enough that you won't have the peeing problem.
> Onyx peed(leaked) when she was on it. It smelled like maple syrup!
> I will never have a dog on it again if I can avoid it.


I know that! When I found the wet spot, it didn't smell like urine so it took me a minute to realize what it was. I just want him back to normal!


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I think my vet told me 10-14 days after treatment ends. I would take him out more often so he can empty his bladder. Koda would only pee a few times a day when we first got him So when he has steroids, he peed for a really long time and we timed it at over a minute. So I would at least give your pup a chance to relieve himself before his bladder fills.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

onyx'girl said:


> I would think a week it should be out of the system enough that you won't have the peeing problem.
> Onyx peed(leaked) when she was on it. It smelled like maple syrup!
> I will never have a dog on it again if I can avoid it.


Horrible drug which I also avoid at all cost. I think most vets are way too quick to prescribe it, they hand it out like candy. There are many side effects, not only the ones you have described, though they are probably seen more with long term use. However don't be surprised if the rash returns - pred is suppressive not curative (meaning it treats the symptoms, but not the underlying CAUSE of the problem, which remains.) I should think it will take about a week or so for your dog to return to normal drinking/urination. If the rash comes back (any ideas what caused it?) I'd look for a more natural way to deal with it.
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Wulf03 (Apr 19, 2010)

My dog was on pred one pill every other day for the past 20 days for allergies. It helped some what but itching did not stop. vet took him off of it today.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

Anja1Blue said:


> Horrible drug which I also avoid at all cost. I think most vets are way too quick to prescribe it, they hand it out like candy. There are many side effects, not only the ones you have described, though they are probably seen more with long term use. However don't be surprised if the rash returns - pred is suppressive not curative (meaning it treats the symptoms, but not the underlying CAUSE of the problem, which remains.) I should think it will take about a week or so for your dog to return to normal drinking/urination. If the rash comes back (any ideas what caused it?) I'd look for a more natural way to deal with it.


YUP ^ THAT!!! When the rash returns, if you post the signs and symptoms in the holistic section, there are people there who can try to help you actually cure the underlying cause. If not, then a holistic vet can do it for you. For skin disorders, the first thing I would do is supplement with 1000mg of fish oil per 20-25 pounds of weight to start, add vitamin C and E...all can be human grade.


----------



## nwhiker (Jan 21, 2006)

He's starting to get back to normal. I have been giving him frequent, but smaller amounts of water and letting him out more often. The rash is gone. If it comes back, I'll will think twice about pred -- poor guy, it just wasn't fun for him! Or my carpet!!!


----------

